# Another great Georgia company Armageddon Gear!



## trucknhunter (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## OmenHonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's awesome!!! I nearly peed my pants when that lady flicked that butt at the camera.


----------



## 280bst (Apr 20, 2015)

Real Folks making real stuff for real live should CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored every liberal progressive around have not seen any but when I do I will buy it


----------



## bullgator (Apr 21, 2015)

I met the Tom, the owner, at a quail hunt last month. He's a great guy. Heck, I didn't even realize he owned the company until later. I think one of those slings is in my future.


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 21, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I met the Tom, the owner, at a quail hunt last month. He's a great guy. Heck, I didn't even realize he owned the company until later. I think one of those slings is in my future.


 
Tom is a good guy. His business is good for this little town too.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 22, 2015)

I believe Europtics carries AG.


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 22, 2015)

That was cool... I know folks in that video..


----------



## wareagle (Jul 30, 2015)

Gotta love a gun toting, cigarette puffing, granny with a mullet!


----------

